# Bangladesh Embassy Processing Times



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey all, 

Since joining the forums I have seen very few Bangladeshi nationals taking part in discussion so this thread is for them, including anyone applying for visa via BD Embassy.

I heard the usual timeline definitely touches 9-12 months being a high-risk country but as I don't have many references, it's always great sharing notes and thoughts with others in the same boat. 

To, start things off, share the following information:

Date of Application Submission:
Visa type:
Onshore/offshore: 
Date of Acknowledgement email: 
Medical: 
Police check: 
Date of CO assigned: 
Waiting/Granted status:

In my case: 

Date of Application Submission: 6th March, 2014
Visa type: Partner visa 309/100
Onshore/offshore: Offshore
Date of Acknowledgement email: 15th April, 2014
Medical: Received email on 15th April, 2014, done on 16th April and sent to embassy around 20-22 April, 2014
PCC: Submitted with application on 6th March, 2014
Date of CO assigned: No news yet but additional information was required via email on 7th May, which I submitted within 2 weeks
Waiting/Granted status: Waiting (around 4 months already)


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I added this to the Partner Visa Waiting Time & Resources thread at the top of the forum.


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you, CG!


----------



## abir hossain123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey Tania I am also from BD I applied PMV on 16th of January and still waiting for a decision. Happy to see you in this thread. BTw where do you live in Dhaka ?


----------



## khanislam (May 25, 2014)

*Hi*



abir hossain123 said:


> Hey Tania I am also from BD I applied PMV on 16th of January and still waiting for a decision. Happy to see you in this thread. BTw where do you live in Dhaka ?


Hi Abir, I am in similar situation like yours. Did you hear anything from the department as yet? Thanks

Khan


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

I guess to start things, you both need to share your timeline information under heading defined above so that we can see how much time has passed since application and further response.


----------



## khanislam (May 25, 2014)

TaniaTM said:


> I guess to start things, you both need to share your timeline information under heading defined above so that we can see how much time has passed since application and further response.


Date of Application Submission: August 5, 2013
Visa type: Partner 309
Onshore/offshore: offshore
Date of Acknowledgement email: August 8, 2013
Medical: August 20, 2013
Police check: Submitted with application
Date of CO assigned: Unknown (possibly December 2013)
Waiting/Granted status: Still waiting. was contacted for additional documents in December 2013, we submitted more docs early January 2014. Still no outcome!!

Thanks


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Khan,

You are almost touching 12 months on partner visa! 

Though, I have not many local references of timeline (the reason I created this thread), and not aware of the maximum length. But as yours is almost nearing 1 year (the usual time is 9~12 months), you can definitely send an email to embassy on dfat email address to query the status of your application. 

Though, I'm curious to know your partner is a PR holder or a citizen?


----------



## khanislam (May 25, 2014)

TaniaTM said:


> Hi Khan,
> 
> You are almost touching 12 months on partner visa!
> 
> ...


Hi Tania

I am actually the sponsor and an Oz citizen. yep its almost 12 months and been very difficult and frustrating process. We sent an email in march and we were sent the generic response saying about that 9-12 months timeline. Later we sent another email in May asking for more specific status rather a generic reply. However, it appeared in their response that they did not appreciate the enquiry! I decided not to bother them again but looks like I will have to send another enquiry soon. I know someone who lodged the same visa application on September 16 2013 and he is still waiting. Surprisingly he was asked to do his medical twice. There was another forum I came across. There was someone from Dhaka and it took 16 months for her!!!! Let me tell you it has been a real test of our patience  cheers


----------



## khanislam (May 25, 2014)

TaniaTM said:


> Hi Khan,
> 
> You are almost touching 12 months on partner visa!
> 
> ...


Btw when was the last time you heard from the department? cheers


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

I heard citizens get more preference but holy, I was wrong I guess and a long wait awaits me as well.  About your friend, he has not even received acknowledgement email or just that and nothing after that? 

I guess, if the embassy doesn't appreciate the inquiry, you can wait for 3 more weeks and send an email on status as you'll be over the 12 months timeline and they won't have anymore excuse to sound rude.

In my case, my last interaction was in May, when I submitting some extra documents. Not a peep after that.


----------



## khanislam (May 25, 2014)

TaniaTM said:


> I heard citizens get more preference but holy, I was wrong I guess and a long wait awaits me as well.  About your friend, he has not even received acknowledgement email or just that and nothing after that?
> 
> I guess, if the embassy doesn't appreciate the inquiry, you can wait for 3 more weeks and send an email on status as you'll be over the 12 months timeline and they won't have anymore excuse to sound rude.
> 
> In my case, my last interaction was in May, when I submitting some extra documents. Not a peep after that.


no I don't think citizen makes any difference. yes he did get acknowledgement and request for medical. he did the medical but later he was asked to do medical again!

Unfortunately the medical is valid for 12 months. So I need an outcome pretty soon otherwise don't know whats going to happen! Can I ask if they asked for any particular document/info from you?


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

I see this trend in BD, get acknowledgement email and medical done quickly and then no news for months. The 2nd medical sounds pretty weird, did the center he used lost his documents or DIAC did? Though, I've seen documents going missing and COs asking for them again as common so maybe that was the case with your friend. 

Oh I understand the frustration, it's horrible living apart in two cities! For me it has been hardly 5 months and now I'm quite worried on how long the wait's going to be. The documents they requested were my husband's financial statements (which I did provide in the original app but they asked for them again), and communication history which was aplenty. 

Btw, do you know any other recent cases where it took this long or lesser for processing?


----------



## khanislam (May 25, 2014)

TaniaTM said:


> I see this trend in BD, get acknowledgement email and medical done quickly and then no news for months. The 2nd medical sounds pretty weird, did the center he used lost his documents or DIAC did? Though, I've seen documents going missing and COs asking for them again as common so maybe that was the case with your friend.
> 
> Oh I understand the frustration, it's horrible living apart in two cities! For me it has been hardly 5 months and now I'm quite worried on how long the wait's going to be. The documents they requested were my husband's financial statements (which I did provide in the original app but they asked for them again), and communication history which was aplenty.
> 
> Btw, do you know any other recent cases where it took this long or lesser for processing?


I don't know if they lost the medical report. They didn't give any reason as usual. I heard the overall process for partner visa has been very slow lately due to their resource. As I was saying my friends one is running at 11 months , also I read someone's case took 16 months recently. From what I hear 12 months is the time for straight forward case.....can be well over 12 months if there is any complication. My best wishes is with yours. Hope you will get yours pretty quick. Please keep me in the loop. Thanks Tania


----------



## davejochow (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Tania, 
Im married to a Bangladeshi. 
First it took 8 months then got rejected. Then the next one was 18 month, we got accepted. I think average is about a year. It was 2 years and 8 months altogether. We are a mixed couple im whit he is Bangladeshi, both christians, but because of the age difference (i was 19 he was 29) and that we had not known each other long it got rejected. If you are both Bangladeshi with same religion its seen more favorably.


----------



## khanislam (May 25, 2014)

davejochow said:


> Hi Tania,
> Im married to a Bangladeshi.
> First it took 8 months then got rejected. Then the next one was 18 month, we got accepted. I think average is about a year. It was 2 years and 8 months altogether. We are a mixed couple im whit he is Bangladeshi, both christians, but because of the age difference (i was 19 he was 29) and that we had not known each other long it got rejected. If you are both Bangladeshi with same religion its seen more favorably.


Hi Davejochow

Glad it worked out at the end. when do you lodge both applications? thanks


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

@ Khan, I guess it takes more time when you have previous partners history and/or dependents included in application? My one should be straightforward as we are both Bangladeshis and there were no exes. But yes, keep me posted as well. And hope you get good news from DIAC soon!

@davejochow, I'm so glad that you got the grant; though, the delay must have been quite painful! Was your visa onshore/offshore? And what was the reason for refusal? My husband and I share age gap as well but we have known each for a while so our communication history should suffice. Will keep you all posted in case of any updates and do share yours in terms any cases from your own network for ballpark timelines.


----------



## davejochow (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Tania, 
Are you Bangladeshi? This was back in 2003. He finally got here early 2006. What is the age gap can i ask? I think you will be successful if you knew each other for a while and can
Prove that. This was offshore so it was very painful. I use to ring up my officers directly and annoy them, but is was successful in the end! Also did u meet in Australia. He didnt overstay visa? 
Everyone thought is was fake but we have been married 11 years and have a son. He was been citizen for 6 years.


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

davejochow said:


> Hi Tania,
> Are you Bangladeshi? This was back in 2003. He finally got here early 2006. What is the age gap can i ask? I think you will be successful if you knew each other for a while and can
> Prove that. This was offshore so it was very painful. I use to ring up my officers directly and annoy them, but is was successful in the end! Also did u meet in Australia. He didnt overstay visa?
> Everyone thought is was fake but we have been married 11 years and have a son. He was been citizen for 6 years.


Yes, I am. We met in Dhaka and we spent a few months knowing each other and then decided to get married. You can say, our relationship developed quite fast but now the wait is killing us because ours is offshore. When we married, my husband had PR, while now he's a citizen. The age gap is 8 years but it really doesn't matter because even during whatever periods of separation we had, we were always connected.

Glad to know your story and congrats on 11 years! I wish you many more years of happiness together.


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi all, 

I have an update and I would really like some information share from the people who have already been granted a visa from Dhaka embassy. I'm pretty sure all my paperwork, medical and PCC is done so today I checked their VFS tracker and got this curious message: "Visa application is under process at Australian Consulate General, Dubai."

Did any of you get this message during your application process? Does this indicate the file going through ASIO? Are all Bangladeshi visas are sent through Dubai? Any clarity would be much appreciated.


----------



## abir hossain123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey Tania I am also from BD I also applied PMV back in January 16, 2014 I was asked to do my medical test on 29th of Jan and they also asked me to submit some additional documents n i did submit them on Feb 29 since then no news this is quite frustration same as u all. I don't know what should I do its been nearly 8months idk how long its gonna take


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

What is the status of your application, when you login here: Australia Visa Information - Bangladesh - Home Page - After Submission

Also, did you submit your PCC with your application or waiting for your CO to ask?


----------



## abir hossain123 (Feb 7, 2014)

When I track this is what come ''received additional documents on 02/03/2014 to be sent to The Australian High Commission, Dhaka on 02/03/2014.'' so annoying. Yes I did submit PCC along with my application. Tania apu if you don't mind can we talk over phone ? 01676877344 this is my contact number, I think i should talk someone like you who is also the victim of this bloody waiting. thanks for ur reply


----------



## abir hossain123 (Feb 7, 2014)

I dont know what is CO assigned im so confused. Like they asked me to do my Medical test n for additional documents is that means CO assigned ?


----------



## abir hossain123 (Feb 7, 2014)

*hey*



khanislam said:


> Hi Abir, I am in similar situation like yours. Did you hear anything from the department as yet? Thanks
> 
> Khan


Hello khanislam bro i have applied PMV on 16th of Jan 2014 . Medical 29th of Jan Submitted additional documents 29th Feb Since then no news


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Abir,

CO is Case Officer and yes, they are the people who send you emails for further information. Did the same person email you or different ones? You can private message me if you think you are having any issues. But from what I've seen, the processing takes a long time from here sadly.


----------



## abir hossain123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Like when they received I got an acknowledgement email and when they asked me to do Medical test there was no ones name but when they asked me to submit additional documents there was a visa officers name so yeah. Yeah it takes so long do u think its positive they are taking time ?


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

Sadly, there is nothing to do but wait. The usual processing time is 9-12 months and even more if it's a complicated case. Just wait around and hope for the best!


----------



## abir hossain123 (Feb 7, 2014)

we are living separate for nearly 2years liife is so hard to us. We are in real depression but nothing to do. anyways when did you get married where does ur husband live sydney or some other city ? My fiancee lives in Lakemba Sydney.


----------



## khanislam (May 25, 2014)

Never search in VFS site before. Didnt hear anything about Dubai before too!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

abir hossain123 said:


> we are living separate for nearly 2years liife is so hard to us. We are in real depression but nothing to do. anyways when did you get married where does ur husband live sydney or some other city ? My fiancee lives in Lakemba Sydney.


Have you visited each other in those 2 years?


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

@ abir, I was married in 2013 and my husband lives in Sydney. I visited him last year and been with him to holiday trips to somehow go through this separation. I'm not much aware about PMV processing times so good luck. Just make sure that all financial terms are highlighted on how you will support yourself when you get to Australia and/or same for your fiance.

@khan, I checked my status here: Australia Visa Information - Bangladesh - Home Page - After Submission - I was almost boggled out of my mind to see such a specific status of visa processing in AU embassy, Dubai because before this it just said, application received/ additional papers received.


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

I have good news everyone! My visa was granted today! 

This is the shortest processing time I have heard for Bangladesh as the last reference was of 8 months. Just wanted to give you all this good news and tell you there's hope. Just keep waiting patiently, provide ALL THE EVIDENCE and in due course, you'll get your grant.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

*Congratulation!!!!*



TaniaTM said:


> I have good news everyone! My visa was granted today!
> 
> This is the shortest processing time I have heard for Bangladesh as the last reference was of 8 months. Just wanted to give you all this good news and tell you there's hope. Just keep waiting patiently, provide ALL THE EVIDENCE and in due course, you'll get your grant.


Big Congratulation Tania 

What a wonderful news you have posted for today. Just 7 months mark, that is impressing. Things are so good in Bangladesh.

Wish you a happy life with your partner in Oz.

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Congratulations!!!!!*



TaniaTM said:


> I have good news everyone! My visa was granted today!
> 
> This is the shortest processing time I have heard for Bangladesh as the last reference was of 8 months. Just wanted to give you all this good news and tell you there's hope. Just keep waiting patiently, provide ALL THE EVIDENCE and in due course, you'll get your grant.


*Many Congratulations Tania!!!!! 
Wish you a blessed re-union and a wonderful life together with your partner in Australia 

Thank you for sharing the good news with us! Gives people like myself some hope to keep going and see the silver lining in the thick dark clouds of living away from our significant others 
Have a safe and fun flight!! 
Take Care!!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Big Congratulation Tania
> 
> What a wonderful news you have posted for today. Just 7 months mark, that is impressing. Things are so good in Bangladesh.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all the wishes! This was so unexpected because I've been around the forums for a while and even with my personal contacts, the usual time was 10-13 months so this came as a shock. I hope your application progresses quickly as well! 

@Becky, Thank you again! Aaagh, I have to plan so many things like resigning from job and planning the big move. Hopefully, will start the new year in Ozland with Hubby.


----------



## abir hossain123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Many many congratulations  cheers


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you, abir! 

For anyone else reading this thread later, feel free to contact me for any partner visa related queries, timeline or evidence if you are curious.


----------



## russm (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi, Tania 
congrts!
I applied for spouse visa on 01, Feb, 2014. Still waiting .
and have not had any interview yet. have u had any interview?

Thnx


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi russm, 

Thank you! 

I was not called for interview and I think only people who have arranged marriage situation or not enough evidence are called for it? Anyways, have you been contacted by your CO yet for medical or other documents?


----------



## russm (Dec 27, 2013)

TaniaTM said:


> Hi russm,
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I was not called for interview and I think only people who have arranged marriage situation or not enough evidence are called for it? Anyways, have you been contacted by your CO yet for medical or other documents?


Many thanks for reply.
Yes I called for medical on same month of submission and for last additional documents in June. No more progress after submission of additional documents. 
do i need to call them?
thnx


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

That sounds promising then. Not sure if the CO will like calls, they don't like pushy people. However, I do see your 9 months time frame is over so you can just drop an email to dfat addressing your CO by name and ask if there is any update on your application.


----------



## Ranti13 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi Tania,

My Misses applied and got it in exactly 6 months. it was in 2012 though. I thought on average it takes 6-8 Months.
Goodluck.


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks, Ranti. 

Things were easier back in 2012! But the recent processing times have really gone up. Good thing is that I still got mine in 6.5 months so it seems they are still considering the straight-forward cases in proper stead.


----------



## abir hossain123 (Feb 7, 2014)

*hey russm*



russm said:


> Many thanks for reply.
> Yes I called for medical on same month of submission and for last additional documents in June. No more progress after submission of additional documents.
> do i need to call them?
> thnx


Hey russm mine one is also pretty similar to your case No more progress after Submission of additional documents as well . So are you planning to email them? If you do don't forget to share with us.


----------



## red-devil (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Guys, I got my partner (provisional) visa granted today after almost 17 months of waiting. It was stressful but all that is behind me now. I am very glad that they didn't interview me cause I am very bad with dates and stuff. Anyway,this forum has been invaluable to me during this long waiting period and I want to thank you wonderful people. Although, I didn't post much, I have always been a regular reader and your posts always gave me hope and strength. May the man upstairs, if there is one, bless you all and you all live happily. Those who are still waiting, I would say look at my time line and be optimistic. You will get there eventually (and I hope without interview). Now I am looking forward to watching the cricket world cup with my wife in Australia.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Congratulations red-devil enjoy your life in Australia with your wife


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your wonderful news red-devil. Good wishes to you both for your life together in Oz.


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats for the visa grant, red-devil! One of the best feelings really. Best of luck in planning the move. Don't forget to get the 20kg extra with your one-way ticket.


----------



## nasif (May 1, 2011)

Hi All,

I have applied for 309 partner visa online on Dec 29, 2014. Can someone tell what is the approx wait time for online submission? I am a Australian PR and my wife is from Bangladesh. 

Thanks
Nasif


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Nasif,

The usual timeline for spouse visa is 9-12 months for Bangladesh. However, my visa processing was done within 6.5 months, so it all depends on case to case basis.


----------



## nasif (May 1, 2011)

TaniaTM said:


> Hi Nasif,
> 
> The usual timeline for spouse visa is 9-12 months for Bangladesh. However, my visa processing was done within 6.5 months, so it all depends on case to case basis.


Hi Tania,

Thanks for your reply.

I just got an email from the Embassy today. They are for the following documents:
Applicant's SSC certificate
Evidence of financial commitment towards each other such as money
transfer receipts, joint bank statements.
Proof of Australian citizenship or permanent residency for the statutory
declaration providers from Australia.
Nikahnama in Bengali from the office of the marriage registrar (Kazi)
Original police clearance certificate

Regarding, "Evidence of financial commitment towards each other such as money transfer receipts, joint bank statements." ... I did not made financial transaction like sending money ,etc.... Although I did send some gifts ordering from online. What should I do to show this evidence?

Rest of the documents I will submit asap.

Thanks
Nasif


----------



## nasif (May 1, 2011)

Date of Application Submission: 29th Dec 2014 (Online)
Visa type: 309 Spouse Visa
Onshore/offshore: Offshore
Date of Acknowledgement email: 29th Dec 2014
Medical: 5th Jan 2015
Police check: 10th Jan 2015
Date of CO assigned: 15th March 2015 ... Asked for some document. Already Provided.
Waiting/Granted status:


----------



## ck477 (May 16, 2015)

Hi,
Not sure if this thread is dead. But posting anyway in case anyone reads and can provide insights. 
I am an Australian citizen married to a Bangladeshi girl. It was a traditional arranged marriage. However, we did meet few times and spoke to each other over phone (on a regular basis) for 4/5 months before we got married. So submitted all those phone records as evidence.

Here're the details of the application:
Date of Application Submission: 16th Feb 2015 (Online)
Visa type: 309 Spouse Visa
Onshore/offshore: Offshore
Date of Acknowledgement email: 16th Feb 2015 (this was an automated response)
Medical: 24 Feb 2015
Police check: 05 Mar 2015
Date of CO assigned: 29 April 2015 ... Asked for some document (SSC cert to be submitted and original Police Clearence Certificate to be submitted to VFS). Already Provided.
Waiting/Granted status: still waiting  


@nasif: any news from your CO ? seems like you and I are on the same boat. Did you hear back from immi (it's been 2 months for you already) since your last post? if you could post or pm me that would be great help.

Also I was wondering if I could bring my wife on a family sponsored visitor visa (subclass 600) ( we would at least be together this way ) in the mean time. What are the risks if I do that ? Do I have to notify the CO ? what do I notify the CO with ?

I would really appreciate any advise from the experienced or experts in this regard.

Thanks


----------



## nasif (May 1, 2011)

ck477 said:


> Hi,
> Not sure if this thread is dead. But posting anyway in case anyone reads and can provide insights.
> I am an Australian citizen married to a Bangladeshi girl. It was a traditional arranged marriage. However, we did meet few times and spoke to each other over phone (on a regular basis) for 4/5 months before we got married. So submitted all those phone records as evidence.
> 
> ...


 Yep. No News from me as of now. CO emailed me twice asking for some documents which I have already provided. Also asked for the original police certificate to be submitted in VFS.

You can apply for tourist visa but as far as I have heard that your Spouse visa processing may be stopped while your wife is in Australian as a tourist. Although I am not sure but saw some post in the forums.


----------



## anandajoti (May 19, 2015)

Date of Application Submission: 14th April 2014 (Online)
Visa type: 309 partner visa
Onshore/offshore: Offshore
Date of Acknowledgement email: 14th April 2014
Medical: 7th August 2014
Police check: 
Date of CO assigned: 1st July 2014 
Waiting/Granted status: waiting last 13 months


----------



## nasif (May 1, 2011)

anandajoti said:


> Date of Application Submission: 14th April 2014 (Online)
> Visa type: 309 partner visa
> Onshore/offshore: Offshore
> Date of Acknowledgement email: 14th April 2014
> ...


You are waiting for a long time !!! Did you contact with CO as of now? I think you should contact as you are well over the standard processing time.

Please do let us know if you have any update?


----------



## anandajoti (May 19, 2015)

nasif said:


> You are waiting for a long time !!! Did you contact with CO as of now? I think you should contact as you are well over the standard processing time.
> 
> Please do let us know if you have any update?


Yeh contacted with CO through my agent. She replied my application currently being assessed by one of senior migration officer, after a month i have contacted again, replied that normal processing time is 9-12 months but in some cases ( 'critical' they said) it could take more but no time frame.


----------



## nasif (May 1, 2011)

anandajoti said:


> Yeh contacted with CO through my agent. She replied my application currently being assessed by one of senior migration officer, after a month i have contacted again, replied that normal processing time is 9-12 months but in some cases ( 'critical' they said) it could take more but no time frame.


As far as I know if the visa application goes for a security check, the application will take ages to be decided. Did the CO tell anything about security or anything like that?


----------



## russm (Dec 27, 2013)

TaniaTM said:


> Hi russm,
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I was not called for interview and I think only people who have arranged marriage situation or not enough evidence are called for it? Anyways, have you been contacted by your CO yet for medical or other documents?


Hi, I have been waiting such a long time nearly 14 months for partner visa. I did contact to CO two months ago but they could not give any time limit. They called for some documents last year and all the documents provided last year. What I can do at this stage?


----------



## russm (Dec 27, 2013)

abir hossain123 said:


> Hey russm mine one is also pretty similar to your case No more progress after Submission of additional documents as well . So are you planning to email them? If you do don't forget to share with us.


Hi Abir, I am still waiting to hear about my partner visa application. It is almost fourteen months of application. What about your application? Regards


----------



## nasif (May 1, 2011)

It seems now the time taken is more than 1 year. 

Hi russm, Did your said anything about security check or something like that? Which phone no. did you call?


----------



## ck477 (May 16, 2015)

nasif said:


> It seems now the time taken is more than 1 year.
> 
> Hi russm, Did your said anything about security check or something like that? Which phone no. did you call?


This is outrageous. I understand "high risk country", "security check" and stuff but more than a year with "no time limit" simply cannot be acceptable. 
I think according to the SLA they're required to provide a time frame and process within it. In case of extending that time frame they should provide reasons/explanations. 
It's just not logical to waste people's time by that extent especially when married couple living separate for that long.

I wonder if filing a collective complaint would make any difference.

Thanks


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

ck477 said:


> This is outrageous. I understand "high risk country", "security check" and stuff but more than a year with "no time limit" simply cannot be acceptable.
> I think according to the SLA they're required to provide a time frame and process within it. In case of extending that time frame they should provide reasons/explanations.
> It's just not logical to waste people's time by that extent especially when married couple living separate for that long.
> 
> ...


I suggest you reread the website.
There are NO guarantees regarding the time it will take,it çlearly states that they are indicative and they only aim to procress them by the times shown. 
By all means complàin, it may make you feel better but i can guarantee it will join all the thousands of other complàints in the bin.


----------



## ck477 (May 16, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> I suggest you reread the website.
> There are NO guarantees regarding the time it will take,it çlearly states that they are indicative and they only aim to procress them by the times shown.
> By all means complàin, it may make you feel better but i can guarantee it will join all the thousands of other complàints in the bin.


AussieSteve thank you for your valuable reply (not really)

"reread the website" is very vague term. Unless you can pin point where
exactly in the website it is "indicative" you should not claim it to be indicative.
FYI, I have read the website and received emails of CO stating that the 
average processing time is 9-12 months. The reason for consistantly providing this time frame is the SLA that exists. If you are unsure what an SLA is I suggest you google it and literate yourself.

Clearly, you have not suffered being seperated from partner/wife. 
Therefore, you have no clue of the reason for such frustration.

My point is, paying a "not so cheap" application fee I would expect value for it. I know DIAC Australia focuses on "value for money". Therefore, the practice of "question or complaint and feedback" exists in DIAC's posts in Australia. And so it should in Bangladesh post as it is an offshore branch of DIAC in Bangladesh.

Hence, I suggested to lodge "collective" complaints.

I know my complaint alone will make a very little difference. But if there are enough complaints about the reluctance of explanation from CO or other personels in Bangladesh post it will force to be actioned accordingly.

Above all there's nothing wrong with enquirying "what is going on with my application ? I have paid the full fees in advance"


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Unfortunately they are only required to process 75% of applications within 12 months.

Usually if you ask what is happening you get a stock standard answer saying it is processing.

One forum member has been waiting almost 20 months and still no decision. She has lodged quite a few complaints with immigration minister and IGIS and gets the "everything is processing normally and contact us in xxxx if you haven't heard anything". It has gotten to the stage that the case officer has said he will call them the minute it is ready.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

ck477 said:


> AussieSteve thank you for your valuable reply (not really)
> 
> "reread the website" is very vague term. Unless you can pin point where
> exactly in the website it is "indicative" you should not claim it to be indicative.
> ...


We are all here to help! I find your decision to launch a personal attack against me offensive.
I am fully aware of Service Level Agreements
If you read the link i have attached it will clearly inform you that no obligation exists for them to meet any time frame!

http://www.immi.gov.au/About/Pages/service-standards/visa-processing-service-standards.aspx

What makes you say I know nothing about being seperated from my wife?
It took 18 months for my wife's visa to be granted.
Why am i skeptical about complaing? Because I and many others in this group have written and called thousands of times for no result.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

DIBP's service standard says they aim to finalise 75% of applications within the posted time. Even so, they make no commitments to any processing time and they take no responsibility if an individual application takes well beyond the published time frames. 

If your application exceeds the advised time, you can start asking them about the status but you're likely to get responses such as "still being processed" and "external checks being completed". It's unfortunate that DIBP doesn't provide more transparency into the process and you're certainly not alone in your frustration about the process and lengthy time involved.


----------



## pkbeanie (May 17, 2015)

I think everyone should remember we live in an age of high terrorism alert, so people must be found to be who they claim to be. For all the complaining, it could be because something in your police record needs follow up, yet the department that can answer, has a policy that crime prevention comes first, and citizens wanting to leave the country for a better life, is not urgent, and therefore the Embassy can wait.!!!!!
Who on here doesn't claim to have a straight forward case????


----------



## nasif (May 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Is there is update for the Bangladeshi Applicants who are still in progress?

Did anyone get any grant recently?

Thanks
Nasif


----------



## nasif (May 1, 2011)

Hi All,

Just to let you know my wife got the 309 visa yesterday ...

It took almost 7 months to complete the process..

Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions, 

Thanks
Nasif


----------



## Lilysabily (Nov 20, 2014)

309 Partner Visa granted yesterday, after 7 months and 10 days! So happy and relieved! 

Best of luck to everyone still waiting 

This forum has been extremely helpful, thank u mods!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Congrats, Lilysabily! Great news.


----------



## sukanta (Jul 27, 2015)

nasif said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to let you know my wife got the 309 visa yesterday ...
> 
> ...


Hi Nasif,

Great.. As you went through this phase just wondering if you could give some suggestions on Medical and PCC

Has your wife submitted PCC and Medical at the time of online lodgement or waited until CO asked for it? Appreciate if you could share your experience.

Thanks
Sukanta


----------



## maheen007 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi guys, I am a first time poster here so please spare me if I am posting in the wrong thread or such.

I'll start off with some details about myself. 

Points: 65 (Age-25, IELTS-20, Qualifications-15, Australian Study Req- 5 )
IELTS- 24/07/2015
(Academic Version)
Listening-8.5
Reading-8.5
Speaking-8.5
Writing-8.0

CA Assessment Lodged- 03/08/2015
(External Auditor)

CA Assessment Approved-12/08/2015

EOI Lodged-12/08/2015 
(190) 65+5 points

(189) 65 points

NSW State Nomination Invitation-28/08/2015

So basically I got an invite from NSW yesterday to apply for the State Nomination. However I have another EOI for the 189 subclass. My queries are:

a)If I were to go with the 190 subclass, how long does it usually take to get the NSW State approval? (The website says 90 days but most people are telling me it does not take that long, is that true?)

b)If I were to wait for the 7th September invitation round, will my other EOI for the 189 subclass still be under consideration?

c)Will it be quicker if I apply for State Approval and go ahead with this EOI or wait for the 7th September round and then apply with that EOI?

d)I haven't shown any work experience for my EOIs, do I still need to submit a CV for the State application?

e)If you were in my shoes,would you go through with the NSW State process, or wait for the 7th September round and go with that one?

f)My student visa expires on the 30th of September, what are the odds of me being able to apply for either 189 or 190 visa before that date? (I mean,do I have to apply for the 485 visa?)

g) Are the actual processing timeframes different for onshore & offshore applications for the 189 & 190 visas?

h)If I do lodge an offshore application, can I also apply for a tourist visa to attend my graduation ceremony on 11/11/2015? Or is an onshore application the only way to make sure I can attend my graduation ceremony?

I am currently interning in Bangladesh and I would like to complete my internship hence my queries about the offshore application. Furthermore, I have come so far without any help but I am very confused about which visa to go for now, so any advice from experienced people would be helpful.

Thanks in advance for any sort of help.


----------



## shahed (Mar 11, 2014)

Lilysabily said:


> 309 Partner Visa granted yesterday, after 7 months and 10 days! So happy and relieved!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone still waiting
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful, thank u mods!


Hi Lilysabily, could you please tell us when was the first time you were contacted by CO after application? I applied for my wife on 31/07/2015 and still haven't heard anything back. When I call Immigration Department, they say that they do no provide any information regarding spouse visa. I will have to contact Australian High Commission Bangladesh. Thanks


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

Joining the club. Partner Visa 309 applied for my wife October 2015. 
Medicals & Biometrics done November 2015.

Fingers crossed she might dodge the "Security Checks" as she is female.

From the look of things, without security checks it takes 7 months approximately.


----------



## jony.perth (Jan 19, 2016)

*Hi Just joined the group*

Applied for my wife's visa on 17 Dec 2015. Still uploading files but nearly done. Just need to write the statement and few more documents. She has already done her medical and identity check. Also, pressed that button 'Information Provided'. Would like to know what happens next. Will they ask for more document if they need it? or will they just make a decision based on what I have provided.


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi
All I joined today ...as I regularly checked this forum before applying my partner visa 309. This forum is very helpful. and thanks to TaniaTM, who created this forum. I am in waiting side. 

Date of Application Submission: 1st December, 2015
Visa type: Partner visa 309/100
Onshore/offshore: Offshore
Date of Acknowledgement email: 6th December, 2015
Medical: Received email on 7th December 2015, done on 10th December
PCC: Submitted with application
Date of CO assigned: No Idea (Don't know How It works or How can I find that)
Waiting/Granted status: Waiting


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello Nasif Will you please tell me one thing. How do you know your CO assigned? I mean what type of email they sent ..
Thank You


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

nasif said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to let you know my wife got the 309 visa yesterday ...
> 
> ...


Hello
Nasif How Do I know or you realize your CO assigned...I mean what type of email they sent to you. Thank You


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello
Friends! Is there anybody can give me a clue about CO assign??


----------



## jony.perth (Jan 19, 2016)

Most likely u will receive an email. My friend applied for his wife on 10 Nov and he got email from a case officer asking for additional information on 1Feb. So it took him 2 months and 21 days to be contacted by someone. Hope that helps.


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

jony.perth said:


> Most likely u will receive an email. My friend applied for his wife on 10 Nov and he got email from a case officer asking for additional information on 1Feb. So it took him 2 months and 21 days to be contacted by someone. Hope that helps.


Hello jony.perth

Thank you for your reply. But I got that type of email after 7 days on 7th of december with a case officer name and medical letter. she told me to contact [email protected] if i have any inquiry. !!!!!


----------



## jony.perth (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Mazbah u r one lucky person to get a response In 7 days.


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

jony.perth said:


> Hi Mazbah u r one lucky person to get a response In 7 days.


Jony_perth
Did you mention that type of email?


----------



## jony.perth (Jan 19, 2016)

I am still waiting for the email myself. Finger crossed.


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

jony.perth said:


> I am still waiting for the email myself. Finger crossed.


You did not get any email yet??? Strange ? When did you apply for 309, your medical and acknowledgment letter?


----------



## jony.perth (Jan 19, 2016)

17 Dec 2015 applied and got the automated emails same day.


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

jony.perth said:


> 17 Dec 2015 applied and got the automated emails same day.


So you did not receive any email with case officer name and [email protected] Type of email? Do you have your medical?


----------



## jony.perth (Jan 19, 2016)

No I have not received any email from a case officer with [email protected] address. My wife has already done the medical & biometric scan.


----------



## Ridwone Hossain (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I'm new here. I am delighted to see many bangladeshis quoting here. As a bangali myself i just joined here to participate with all of ur queries and cooperation. 
I'm going to start my skill migration process soon as an engineering background. I hope to be in touch of engineers of bangladesh looking for same reason here regardless of their current condition such as already migrated or trying to lodge visa application or waiting for visa confirmation etc.
I look forward to sharing our thoughts, experiences, suggestions and directions here regarding bangladeshi migration to australia and visa processing issues.
My first query: 
IS THERE ANYONE FROM AHSANULLAH UNIVERSITY OF SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY TRYING TO LODGE APPLICATION FOR VISA OR INTEND TO DO SO IN NEAR FUTURE?
thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## jony.perth (Jan 19, 2016)

Has anyone received grant in February? Please share ur timeline if u have and congratulation.


----------



## jony.perth (Jan 19, 2016)

Dol: 17/12/2015

I was contacted via email by Dhaka immi office to submit original police clearance on 22/03/2016. My question is what next. How long will it take to get the approval from here on. Medical is already done & applied online offshore.


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

jony.perth said:


> Dol: 17/12/2015
> 
> I was contacted via email by Dhaka immi office to submit original police clearance on 22/03/2016. My question is what next. How long will it take to get the approval from here on. Medical is already done & applied online offshore.


You did not submit police clearance before ? and They did not ask me for any additional papers.Don't know How long it will take


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

Around mid Jan this year, AHC Dhaka also requested original PCC + whole heap of other documents.

I have provided those by 15th Feb. Been waiting since.

Applied 309 for my wife in October 2015. Total wait time for me to date is almost 6 months.


----------



## jony.perth (Jan 19, 2016)

I have submitted the scanned copy. Now they want the hard copy.


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

jony.perth said:


> I have submitted the scanned copy. Now they want the hard copy.


Yup same for me.
But no idea really when they Will give grant.


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

So 2 people here got within 7 months. I guess thats the timeframe we are looking at. My wife will just hit the 6 month mark this April.


I have consolidated some grants from these threads for anyone interested in (approximate) time its taking these days.

TaniaTM: 
Applied 09/April/14
Granted: 26/Sep/14
Taken: 6.5 months

nasif: 
Applied: 29/December/2014
Granted: 26/July/2014
Taken: Almost 7 months


Lilysabily:
Applied: 31/Dec/2014
Granted 10/August/2015
Taken; 7 months 10 days


----------



## TaniaTM (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi taepodong1101,

Just pointing out that you have my timeline wrong. It was: Applied on 9th March'14 and granted on 26th September'14. So, within 6.5 months.

I know waiting is hard but hopefully, you will get the visa soon!


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

My bad, thanks for letting me know. Cheers.


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

Any Grant news


----------



## Ashraful (May 31, 2016)

Application Lodged- 16-March-2016
Category - partner (309)
Medical - 14-Apr-2016
No news since then


----------



## Ashraful (May 31, 2016)

Hi All
Just Letting You know that My wife got her Grant last week. It took Almost 4 months.
Feeling Really Relieved now. Thanks to all as i was visiting this forum regular basis.
Please share if anyone got grant recently.
Cheers


----------



## Ridwone Hossain (Feb 22, 2016)

alhamdulillah, Ashraful vai.


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

jony.perth said:


> I have submitted the scanned copy. Now they want the hard copy.


same with me..i gave them the scanned copy now they want hard copy


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ashraful said:


> Hi All
> Just Letting You know that My wife got her Grant last week. It took Almost 4 months.
> Feeling Really Relieved now. Thanks to all as i was visiting this forum regular basis.
> Please share if anyone got grant recently.
> Cheers


Quite fast.Congratulations.Waiting for 18 months.


----------



## Ashraful (May 31, 2016)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Quite fast.Congratulations.Waiting for 18 months.


Hi Mehtazin,
Sorry to hear, I really don't know your story but it seems you are waiting more then the standard processing time. did you contact with your CO? did you find out what is the reason they are taking so long? I can give you a tips to find out or Your partner may know about that. The area your partner live , you better ask him to contact with the local MP' and explain the situation. They have a special access to talk with head or relevant officials of the visa section in any overseas Australian commission. They cant force to give a grant but at least you will find the reason why they pending the decision on your Case. hope for the best.


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ashraful said:


> Hi Mehtazin,
> Sorry to hear, I really don't know your story but it seems you are waiting more then the standard processing time. did you contact with your CO? did you find out what is the reason they are taking so long? I can give you a tips to find out or Your partner may know about that. The area your partner live , you better ask him to contact with the local MP' and explain the situation. They have a special access to talk with head or relevant officials of the visa section in any overseas Australian commission. They cant force to give a grant but at least you will find the reason why they pending the decision on your Case. hope for the best.


Hy
Case officer wanted hard copy but I asked the aus high commission n they said soft copy will b ok.But later after mailing after 2 months they said they wanted hard copy of police clearance so gave them hard copy on 9th of this month.So jst hope will get the good news on last of this month.


----------



## Ashraful (May 31, 2016)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Hy
> Case officer wanted hard copy but I asked the aus high commission n they said soft copy will b ok.But later after mailing after 2 months they said they wanted hard copy of police clearance so gave them hard copy on 9th of this month.So jst hope will get the good news on last of this month.


hi 
just bit confused how many times they have asked for the PC??


----------



## pata (May 10, 2016)

Ashraful said:


> Hi Mehtazin,
> Sorry to hear, I really don't know your story but it seems you are waiting more then the standard processing time. did you contact with your CO? did you find out what is the reason they are taking so long? I can give you a tips to find out or Your partner may know about that. The area your partner live , you better ask him to contact with the local MP' and explain the situation. They have a special access to talk with head or relevant officials of the visa section in any overseas Australian commission. They cant force to give a grant but at least you will find the reason why they pending the decision on your Case. hope for the best.


Hi Ashraful

If you dont mind can you tell me that you and your partner married and long time relationship or not. Because some time that can be a reason for you. Did you submitted all the requested documents? .
I am also from High risk country srilanka
Thaks 
Pata


----------



## Ashraful (May 31, 2016)

pata said:


> Hi Ashraful
> 
> If you dont mind can you tell me that you and your partner married and long time relationship or not. Because some time that can be a reason for you. Did you submitted all the requested documents? .
> I am also from High risk country srilanka
> ...


Hi pata
Yeh we have a such a long time relationship and its almost 3 years and another reason i bought few properties on her name back to my country. but honestly i have seen many applicants from Bangladesh ( including 3 of my close mates) they got the visa less then 6 months and 2 of them got less then 3 months. and yes i have submitted all the docs with the applications but they have asked the hard copy of the PC after 2.5 months.Thanks


----------



## pata (May 10, 2016)

Ashraful said:


> Hi pata
> Yeh we have a such a long time relationship and its almost 3 years and another reason i bought few properties on her name back to my country. but honestly i have seen many applicants from Bangladesh ( including 3 of my close mates) they got the visa less then 6 months and 2 of them got less then 3 months. and yes i have submitted all the docs with the applications but they have asked the hard copy of the PC after 2.5 months.Thanks


Hi Ashraful

Thanks a lot for your information. In srilanka most of them waiting 8 months. Only very few got with in 6 month. Hope everything will be ok. 
Thanks a lot again
Pata


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

At first they wanted soft copy.But since 1yr passwd of pcc so now they wanted hard copy


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ashraful said:


> Hi pata
> Yeh we have a such a long time relationship and its almost 3 years and another reason i bought few properties on her name back to my country. but honestly i have seen many applicants from Bangladesh ( including 3 of my close mates) they got the visa less then 6 months and 2 of them got less then 3 months. and yes i have submitted all the docs with the applications but they have asked the hard copy of the PC after 2.5 months.Thanks


Hy Ashraful 
After submitting hard copy of pcc how long it took to give the outcome??


----------



## Ashraful (May 31, 2016)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Hy Ashraful
> After submitting hard copy of pcc how long it took to give the outcome??


Hi Mehtazin
It was a little bit more then a month.Thx


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

Application has been forwaded to Australian High Commission,Dhaka, Bangladesh on 3/2/2016.Wat does that mean?Do they start processing after this date??


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ashraful said:


> Hi Mehtazin
> It was a little bit more then a month.Thx[/QU6OTE]
> Welcome.


----------



## Ashraful (May 31, 2016)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Ashraful said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mehtazin
> ...


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ashraful said:


> Mehtazin kamrul said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mehtazin
> ...


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hy
Can anyone say why do they take so long to grant the visa?Because in my n my husband case nothing is left to b given..engagement..holud..wedding..reception..honeymoon all pictures are given.Monthly transactions are also shown...everyday call records are also given...nothing is left.Then why they would take so long??frustrated


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Application has been forwaded to Australian High Commission,Dhaka, Bangladesh on 3/2/2016.Wat does that mean?Do they start processing after this date??


They got your file on that date. And they start their processing. Do you get your acknowledgment letter and medical request

Thank You


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Hy
> Can anyone say why do they take so long to grant the visa?Because in my n my husband case nothing is left to b given..engagement..holud..wedding..reception..honeymoon all pictures are given.Monthly transactions are also shown...everyday call records are also given...nothing is left.Then why they would take so long??frustrated


Hello Mehtazin

when Did you apply for 309 visa? By the way you don't need to give too many pictures only 20-25 is enough. and do you apply through online or paper based? do you submit two 888 form sign with two different person from Australia ? and you don't need every month transaction just five or six.


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

Mazbah said:


> They got your file on that date. And they start their processing. Do you get your acknowledgment letter and medical request
> 
> Thank You


Hy Mazbah,
I dnt know about acknowledgement letter but i did my medical on 2015 most probably feb 2015.


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

Mazbah said:


> Hello Mehtazin
> 
> when Did you apply for 309 visa? By the way you don't need to give too many pictures only 20-25 is enough. and do you apply through online or paper based? do you submit two 888 form sign with two different person from Australia ? and you don't need every month transaction just five or six.


I applied on Jan 2015.My husband gave pictures as instructed not more than tht.I applied thru online.Yes i submitted form 888 form with 2 different person from australia. I didn't gave them every month transactions...as far as i remember after applying they wanted transaction n 2nd time they wanted transaction when they wanted pcc hard copy


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> I applied on Jan 2015.My husband gave pictures as instructed not more than tht.I applied thru online.Yes i submitted form 888 form with 2 different person from australia. I didn't gave them every month transactions...as far as i remember after applying they wanted transaction n 2nd time they wanted transaction when they wanted pcc hard copy


Hello
Mehtazin. Sorry to say, There is no instruction for picture. And important thing is that applying from Bangladesh via online will take time for approval, better to apply via paper based. You should follow the checklist. By the way where is your hubby live I mean which state ?


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

Mazbah said:


> Hello
> Mehtazin. Sorry to say, There is no instruction for picture. And important thing is that applying from Bangladesh via online will take time for approval, better to apply via paper based. You should follow the checklist. By the way where is your hubby live I mean which state ?


Hy Mazbah,
Thanks for thr info.My hubby lives in perth


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Hy Mazbah,
> Thanks for thr info.My hubby lives in perth


That is good, Do you contact with Case officer? If yes what he/she said, and do you know the name of your officer


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hy Mazbah,
The person who send us email abt hard cpy of pcc name was Mahbabul Haque.May b he is the CO


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hy Mazbah,
The person who send us email abt hard cpy of pcc name was Mohammad Mahbabul Haque.May b he is the CO


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

*Beyond human understanding*

Beyond human understanding is how sm ppl get it within 3/4/5/6 months, when all possible documents to support a genuine and continuing relationship are provided by others like us waiting without any considerate response from a $7000 service (doubled since last year) we paid for, blatantly refusing to inform at least some kind of indication why and how long. They completely ignore the socio-psychological trauma someone can go through for their short staffed sorry excuses and inexperience of newbie case officers.

Although I have been waiting for 7 months now, but I can connect to ppl who are in shock after a reasonable time period out, knowing nothing what went wrong and how to correct it; and I am well afraid that anybody including myself can crash and burn like them if the timeframe exceeds 8 months.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

*Disturbing facts to share*

1. Immigration promoted online application and encouraged to apply saying it will be faster n easier. Well, it wasnt. Definitely either case officers in Dhaka feel comfortable with papers or they find it difficult to trust online scans. For whatever reason, online application processing is slower than paper based applications. Ppl who launched paper based offshore are getting a quicker response than online applications.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

*Disturbing facts to share*

2. In general, after 2.5/3 months case officer sends an email asking for hardcopy PCC to be submitted in person, in VFS dhaka. So, our spouses have to deal with VFS anyway which we tried to avoid in the first place by online application. Then whats the point! They should have either informed clearly how they want PCC in hard copy or can just advise to do it paperbased.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

*Disturbing facts to share*

3. There is no clearcut checklist. So, in that case officer mail, more docs are asked for from applicants with no idea; such as, money transaction records, SSC/HSC certificates etc, which are nowhere listed in Partner Visa booklet or Immigration website. Especially the money transaction record is not mentioned in even VFS BD checklist which at least mentioned SSC/HSC certificates. I personally fulfilled all checklists available (even took idea from India/Srilanka checklists), enjoined all Western Union receipts+corresponding deposit in our 1 year old joint bank account date to date [arrow marked colored] in a single PDF so that case officer doesnt have to even crosscheck himself. But I saw many applicants who first knew about this money transaction record first time in case officer's first email as if it were a big mistake and for this excuse the processing would be delayed;as if, Only if you gave it, the application would be decision ready to deliver, so now you wait!! Funny is I know at least one applicant who didnt know or give any financial transaction records but got it done within 4 months (must have paperproved they love each other more than we do).


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

*Disturbing facts to share*

4. There were even talks that we need to give two more statutory declarations from our family members in BD (beside form 888) to strengthen the social context, well, we did that too. All receipts from decorator to wedding venue, airticket/hotel voucher for honeymoon, photography/videography invoices, engagement ring/jewelry receipts, family photos, couple photos, honeymoon photos, social gathering photos etc etc - everything is given- categorized, organized in separate PDF, so that like paper based thrz no need to connect missing dots. I would say, it should take max 2 hours to take a decision. But, hey its only 7 months now. whats the hurry!

If there is anything missing to prove this relationship, they should inform asap.

If there looks anything false, they should properly investigate.

They do not do no investigation anywhere, no real check, nothing which might need time. Only from a 'Feelings'/'impression' from the papers we provide, they take a decision. So WHY THE DELAY?


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

*Disturbing facts to share*

5. 450 pages of whatsapp texts, everyday call records, skype records are given conjoined together in PDF and etc and etc. I am writing this as exmple on behalf of everybody of us who gave these docs too and still waiting.

The only uncertain thing is external security check by ASIO for high risk country which I heard might take ages and poor case officer has no control over ASIO check for terrorists. But well then, a simple, kind email would do that you are under external security check, thats why the delay.

But. no, we are begging with $7000 donation check for little kindness from our own Bangladeshi case officers, so why would we expect any consideration?!


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

The Bangladeshi ones in Embassy are foot soldiers, they are not CO. They just push paper.

The CO are usually Aussies who have the final say in visa grant/reject.


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Hy Mazbah,
> The person who send us email abt hard cpy of pcc name was Mohammad Mahbabul Haque.May b he is the CO


Hmm, Great! When did you get his name ? Because he is communication officer from Immigration. does he ask for any document recently(within 2 months)? If no then You will get your visa very soon In sha Allah. Thank You


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

opekkhay said:


> 5. 450 pages of whatsapp texts, everyday call records, skype records are given conjoined together in PDF and etc and etc. I am writing this as exmple on behalf of everybody of us who gave these docs too and still waiting.
> 
> The only uncertain thing is external security check by ASIO for high risk country which I heard might take ages and poor case officer has no control over ASIO check for terrorists. But well then, a simple, kind email would do that you are under external security check, thats why the delay.
> 
> But. no, we are begging with $7000 donation check for little kindness from our own Bangladeshi case officers, so why would we expect any consideration?!


Man O Man! You submitted too many papers, You don't need to submit those huge collections..and online application from Bangladesh will take time to compare paper based one, that is right. Anyway good luck


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

For Bangladeshi people who want to submit their 309 visa, please don't go for online application, go with paper based application through VFS first class service which will charge you extra 2500BDT. It will help to get your result quick.

Thank you


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

@ Mazbah, No, silly, 450 pages in one PDF file, if the CO really wants to do a PhD on our relationship


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

Mazbah said:


> Hmm, Great! When did you get his name ? Because he is communication officer from Immigration. does he ask for any document recently(within 2 months)? If no then You will get your visa very soon In sha Allah. Thank You


Hy Mazbah,
No he jst wanted hard copy of pcc on 28th july.He emailed that visa application is on process and will be notified if there is any outcome.


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Hy Mazbah,
> No he jst wanted hard copy of pcc on 28th july.He emailed that visa application is on process and will be notified if there is any outcome.


Hmm..Then you will get your result very soon. Good Luck. By the way he is communication officer.


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

opekkhay said:


> @ Mazbah, No, silly, 450 pages in one PDF file, if the CO really wants to do a PhD on our relationship


LOL...Do you get any communicate officer name Mahabubul hoque email?


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

Mazbah said:


> Hmm..Then you will get your result very soon. Good Luck. By the way he is communication officer.


Hy Mazbah,
Pray for me so that i get the visa as soon as possible. By the term communication officer do u mean by CO?


----------



## Mazbah (Jan 26, 2016)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Hy Mazbah,
> Pray for me so that i get the visa as soon as possible. By the term communication officer do u mean by CO?


Hmm exactly not like that, CO means case officer, from Bangladesh the case officer is Aussie and he/she place someone who will communicate with applicant. That officer is communication officer.

No worries you will get your visa very soon In sha Allah, These visa system taking too long when you submit too many papers and applied visa online, because they need to asses all the documents. Thank you


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

Ashraful said:


> Hi All
> Just Letting You know that My wife got her Grant last week. It took Almost 4 months.
> Feeling Really Relieved now. Thanks to all as i was visiting this forum regular basis.
> Please share if anyone got grant recently.
> Cheers


Congrats, did she have to do any interview? (or yourself?)


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hy,
Anyone else received visa from Bangladesh? ?


----------



## Ashraful (May 31, 2016)

taepodong1101 said:


> Congrats, did she have to do any interview? (or yourself?)


Actually on the statement i said i bought few properties in dhaka and my wife is the registered owner of those, they just asked for those papers along with Pcc. Thats all. Have you got the grant yet???


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

Ashraful said:


> Actually on the statement i said i bought few properties in dhaka and my wife is the registered owner of those, they just asked for those papers along with Pcc. Thats all. Have you got the grant yet???


No not yet. My wife has been waiting 11 months.


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

Waiting for 25 days after applying hard copy of pcc.When will aus embassy close for eid?


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Waiting for 25 days after applying hard copy of pcc.When will aus embassy close for eid?


September 9 - 12.

About us

What are you waiting for?

I've given my wife's PCC 7 months ago. They only talk to you if they need something or to give you visa outcome.


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

taepodong1101 said:


> September 9 - 12.
> 
> About us
> 
> ...


Hy,
Did u gv hard cpy of pcc?After giving pcc they take 5-6 weeks to gv the visa


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Hy,
> Did u gv hard cpy of pcc?After giving pcc they take 5-6 weeks to gv the visa


Yes they asked for hard copy which we submitted at VFS Global in Gulshan.

This is over 7 months ago. No sign of visa since. We've been waiting 11 months total for visa.


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Hy,
> Did u gv hard cpy of pcc?After giving pcc they take 5-6 weeks to gv the visa


Whats your visa timeline? When did you apply?


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

taepodong1101 said:


> Whats your visa timeline? When did you apply?


Hy,
I applied on aril 2015


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Hy,
> I applied on aril 2015


That is very long time indeed. I think you have a very good case to go and ring them up (have you tried that)?

My point is they shouldnt ask for your PCC or medical if they couldnt process it on time (within their timeframe of 1 year).


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

taepodong1101 said:


> That is very long time indeed. I think you have a very good case to go and ring them up (have you tried that)?
> 
> My point is they shouldnt ask for your PCC or medical if they couldnt process it on time (within their timeframe of 1 year).


Hy,
After giving hard cpy of pcc they shud gv the visa within 1.5 month..my husband friend wife also got that.I emailed CO they said it is on processing and they didn't ask for medical.


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Hy,
> After giving hard cpy of pcc they shud gv the visa within 1.5 month


I haven't heard any such rule anywhere and definitely didnt happen in my wife's case at least.

Because it happened to one person doesnt necessarily mean it will happen to everyone else.


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

taepodong1101 said:


> I haven't heard any such rule anywhere and definitely didnt happen in my wife's case at least.
> 
> Because it happened to one person doesnt necessarily mean it will happen to everyone else.


Hy,
They write in the email that after 28 days outcome will be given.


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Hy,
> They write in the email that after 28 days outcome will be given.


What does the ending in your letter say?

In my wife's request letter it says:

_You should submit all the requested documents, as soon as possible, but no
later than 28 days from the date of this letter. If you do not respond to
this letter within 28 days, a decision on the application may be made on
the basis of the documents held on the file at that time_

What it means is that you have 28 days to submit your PCC or whatever they requested of you. If you dont they can make a decision on day 29 without your document.

That is not to say they will guaranteed make a decision on day 29 from the request.

I had 3-4 of these information requests (including PCC request) and nothing happened.


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

taepodong1101 said:


> What does the ending in your letter say?
> 
> In my wife's request letter it says:
> 
> ...


Hy,
Did ur wife complete biometric,medical everything?


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Hy,
> Did ur wife complete biometric,medical everything?


Yes all done. Biometric was done within a month of lodgement.


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

taepodong1101 said:


> Yes all done. Biometric was done within a month of lodgement.


Didn't u ask ur CO wats taking so long?


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Didn't u ask ur CO wats taking so long?


It hasnt been 12 months yet (the standard processing time). After that I will.


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

taepodong1101 said:


> It hasnt been 12 months yet (the standard processing time). After that I will.


Some do get visa in 7 month.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

taepodong1101 said:


> It hasnt been 12 months yet (the standard processing time). After that I will.


Decision timeline is crazy. Many getting within 4-5 months. Some getting 6.5 - 8.15 months. Others over 9 months are really doomed with scary future leading to more than one year to indefinite period. This is what scares me to death if my processing crosses 9 months. Even the lawyers, I heard, are saying 9 months is average common timeframe, after that they have no idea.

Asking for hardcopy PCC sounds final stage, but its not. Many got decision quickly after PCC hardcopy submission, many are waiting. I hv been waiting for 4 months now after PCC hardcopy submission, in total 7 months. I can only say there is something in our applications which are not normal to the case officers to take the 4-5 month lucky decisions; but they dont investigate anywhere, they dont ask for explanation from us, they just hang us out with frustration and fear and all negative social complications.


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

Any got visa b4 eid??


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Any got visa b4 eid??


Hey everyone,
I got my visa today Alhamdulilah.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

Thats a really happy news.


----------



## Ashraful (May 31, 2016)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Hey everyone,
> I got my visa today Alhamdulilah.


Hi Mehtazin
Really happy to hear that as you have been waiting so long.
Congratz.


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ashraful said:


> Hi Mehtazin
> Really happy to hear that as you have been waiting so long.
> Congratz.


hy Ashraful,
Thanx n i really happy.


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> hy Ashraful,
> Thanx n i really happy.


Congratulations! Thats really a great news and great relief given you have waited the longest. Hope you enjoy your new life in Australia.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

*In Immi account sponsor status showing APPROVED*

Hi,

In my Immiaccount, on the document upload page beside sponsor name, it is showing APPROVED. But not GRANTED/FINALISED yet beside applicant's name, nor any visa grant letter yet.

Can you plz check in your Immi account if it shows APPROVED beside sponsor name?

and if it does, since when it is showing?


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

opekkhay said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my Immiaccount, on the document upload page beside sponsor name, it is showing APPROVED. But not GRANTED/FINALISED yet beside applicant's name, nor any visa grant letter yet.
> 
> ...


I believe it means your sponsorship is approved. Its not the same as visa approval.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

@taepodong1101 

yes, its only sponsor approved, but what i need to know is it showing in your immi account and since when if you can remember, then I could guess how much time it takes from Sponsor approval to Visa grant


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

opekkhay said:


> @taepodong1101
> 
> yes, its only sponsor approved, but what i need to know is it showing in your immi account and since when if you can remember, then I could guess how much time it takes from Sponsor approval to Visa grant


As my agent is managing my wife's application, I dont have access to her application via my immi account unfortunately.

Its another stupidity of this incompetent department. During my own PR application I could at least check the status via a portal on their site by entering DOB, last name and TRN. That one seems to be gone now.

My only way to check progress is via agent.

Whats even more troubling is that I hear that they sometimes (rare occasions) approve visa but no approval email goes to client (they only find out after ringing AHC). It happened to few people I know and that worries me because I have no visibility of the application progress.

I am sure my agent wont check every morning as I would if I had access to it.


----------



## Ashraful (May 31, 2016)

taepodong1101 said:


> As my agent is managing my wife's application, I dont have access to her application via my immi account unfortunately.
> 
> Its another stupidity of this incompetent department. During my own PR application I could at least check the status via a portal on their site by entering DOB, last name and TRN. That one seems to be gone now.
> 
> ...


Who is your Agent by the way???


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

*20kg extra with your one-way ticket*



TaniaTM said:


> Congrats for the visa grant, red-devil! One of the best feelings really. Best of luck in planning the move. Don't forget to get the 20kg extra with your one-way ticket.


I did not know about it. Do they still have that offer? Which airlines? My wife is already worried about her baggage weight even though she's still waiting for the visa to be granted


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi people
I have applied for my wife's 309 visa nearly 8 months ago, still no responses. I was reading the posts and replys from others forum members and wanted to share mine as well. It's been soooo frustrating, even worst for my wife. 



Date of Application Submission: 20 February 2016
Visa type: 309 (Offshore)
Date of Acknowledgement email: 20 February 2016
Medical: 2 March 2016
Police check: 2 March 2016
Date of CO assigned: 30 May 2016
Waiting/Granted status: Waiting


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Hy Mazbah,
> No he jst wanted hard copy of pcc on 28th july.He emailed that visa application is on process and will be notified if there is any outcome.


My wife's CO asked for hard copy of PC on 30 May (Plus communication evidence because she only checked my phone statement where I only use Skype to make overseas calls and I mensioned in the declearation and skype call statements when applied but it seems like she never read that) and we are still waiting as of today (13 Oct 2016)


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

moeyb said:


> I did not know about it. Do they still have that offer? Which airlines? My wife is already worried about her baggage weight even though she's still waiting for the visa to be granted


Hy,
Tania TM is right u definitely need extra luggage.


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

Mehtazin kamrul said:


> Hy,
> Tania TM is right u definitely need extra luggage.


Do you mean, extra 20 KG comes free with one way tickets? Therefore, one way passangers get 30KG (Standard) + 20 KG (Extra) = 50 KG (Excluding hand carry on luggage/bags), is this right? I just wanned to be clear.

Also, Are you still waiting for the visa grant? If you don't mind telling me your CO's name just to see if you are/were in the same situation as my wife


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

taepodong1101 said:


> No not yet. My wife has been waiting 11 months.


Have you heared from the immigration yet?


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

*Security checks*



taepodong1101 said:


> Joining the club. Partner Visa 309 applied for my wife October 2015.
> Medicals & Biometrics done November 2015.
> 
> Fingers crossed she might dodge the "Security Checks" as she is female.
> ...


We have been waiting for almost 8 months now. Does this mean my wife's application as been allocated for security checks? When did your wife's visa application got finalised?


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

opekkhay said:


> 5. 450 pages of whatsapp texts, everyday call records, skype records are given conjoined together in PDF and etc and etc. I am writing this as exmple on behalf of everybody of us who gave these docs too and still waiting.
> 
> The only uncertain thing is external security check by ASIO for high risk country which I heard might take ages and poor case officer has no control over ASIO check for terrorists. But well then, a simple, kind email would do that you are under external security check, thats why the delay.
> 
> But. no, we are begging with $7000 donation check for little kindness from our own Bangladeshi case officers, so why would we expect any consideration?!


Hi Opekkhay,
Just curious if you are still opekkhay? If not, when was the visa decision made? Just to let you know, I also have submitted all the facebook/whatsapp/skype records when they asked for MORE EVIDENCES OF COMMUNICATION along with physical PCC. It's been 8 months now since I applied for her visa and 5 months since CO allocated and asked for those documents, still no updates. People usually get a decision within 4/5 weeks after they submit their Original PC as I see here. Do you reckon the application is under external security check by ASIO?


----------



## 265226 (Jul 14, 2016)

moeyb said:


> Hi Opekkhay,
> Just curious if you are still opekkhay? If not, when was the visa decision made? Just to let you know, I also have submitted all the facebook/whatsapp/skype records when they asked for MORE EVIDENCES OF COMMUNICATION along with physical PCC. It's been 8 months now since I applied for her visa and 5 months since CO allocated and asked for those documents, still no updates. People usually get a decision within 4/5 weeks after they submit their Original PC as I see here. Do you reckon the application is under external security check by ASIO?


Hy,
I got my visa exactly after 6 weeks.So wait 1 more week.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

*Visa Granted Last Night*

Hi,

Got the visa just last night  They finalised it long ago it seems but did not send. Two days ago I sent a hardy-tardy email asking for progress on our application, they first sent a usual reply of "Wait for 12 months blah blah blah", then last night sent the visa grant letter!!

I wonder, the first advice I got from this forum to flood them with emails was the correct idea!!! One forum member (AMANDY), who went thru hell to get the job done, advised to send them 1000 emails!!

Thanks a lot to Mr Ashraful for his valuable advice to keep my sanity and patience all this time.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

*Dont worry*



moeyb said:


> Hi Opekkhay,
> Just curious if you are still opekkhay? If not, when was the visa decision made? Just to let you know, I also have submitted all the facebook/whatsapp/skype records when they asked for MORE EVIDENCES OF COMMUNICATION along with physical PCC. It's been 8 months now since I applied for her visa and 5 months since CO allocated and asked for those documents, still no updates. People usually get a decision within 4/5 weeks after they submit their Original PC as I see here. Do you reckon the application is under external security check by ASIO?


I checked up your timeline. Applied on 20 feb to first email from CO on 30 May (3 months) asking for further document is fine. It matches exactly with at least 8 profiles I tracked here in forum including mine (30jan apply to 03 May first CO email asking for PCC), so nothing to worry.

Then, after PCC it really varies case to case exactly when you will get visa grant. But first advice, keep on sending them emails, if you dont know hot to put harsh words in polite form like I do, just ask politely. I am pretty sure now from my experience, sending emails worked out for me and another friend I advised the same to do. probably the emails give a knock to CO to look back to our files who otherwise keeps busy into other files at hands. Immigration is seriously understaffed and files are just piling up every second.

I have been trying to construct a timeline model for the last 3 months and predicted mine on 16 sep first, then understood thrz eid to consider and second prediction was 07-14 oct (from calculating couple of timelines), the puja set in which I forgot, so, sent a last email on 13 oct as soon as the puja leave finished to remind them, and got it right last night.

In the meantime, just check at immi account beside sponsor name SPONSOR APPROVED is showing or not (in my case it started to show on my first predicted date after eid 16 sep) and got visa after one month.

and keep a little more patience, if SPONSOR APPROVED showed, hopefully calculating from my timeline (30 jan - 13 oct, 8.5 months), your one is coming october 27 - november 04. keep on emailing them after 27 november.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

*about ASIO check*



moeyb said:


> Hi Opekkhay,
> Just curious if you are still opekkhay? If not, when was the visa decision made? Just to let you know, I also have submitted all the facebook/whatsapp/skype records when they asked for MORE EVIDENCES OF COMMUNICATION along with physical PCC. It's been 8 months now since I applied for her visa and 5 months since CO allocated and asked for those documents, still no updates. People usually get a decision within 4/5 weeks after they submit their Original PC as I see here. Do you reckon the application is under external security check by ASIO?


ASIO check flags up red

1. only when applicant or sponsor spent time in extreme risky countries like syria/iraq/afganistan/pakistan/north korea

2. PCC/any intelligence report from the countries applicant/sponsor lived indicate any potential/direct threat assessment

3. normally, if applicant lived his/her whole life in BD with no criminal/terrorist record will NEVER go thru ASIO check

4. If applicant lived in any other country than BD, like my wife lived 4 years in UK, I think, since her UK PCC was clear, her file didnt go thru ASIO check too. Or even if it went, it didnt delay the process, coz I got visa within my predicted timeframe.


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

moeyb said:


> We have been waiting for almost 8 months now. Does this mean my wife's application as been allocated for security checks? When did your wife's visa application got finalised?


It didnt get finalised, we are still waiting.


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

opekkhay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the visa just last night  They finalised it long ago it seems but did not send. Two days ago I sent a hardy-tardy email asking for progress on our application, they first sent a usual reply of "Wait for 12 months blah blah blah", then last night sent the visa grant letter!!
> 
> ...


Congrats! That is great news indeed.

Making a bit of noise always helps I guess. Obviously the whole system is a broken mess (just like their refugee processing) and the more you stand up against them, the more they want to get you out of the way to save them embarrassment & negative attention.


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

*Congratulations*



opekkhay said:


> I checked up your timeline. Applied on 20 feb to first email from CO on 30 May (3 months) asking for further document is fine. It matches exactly with at least 8 profiles I tracked here in forum including mine (30jan apply to 03 May first CO email asking for PCC), so nothing to worry.
> 
> Then, after PCC it really varies case to case exactly when you will get visa grant. But first advice, keep on sending them emails, if you dont know hot to put harsh words in polite form like I do, just ask politely. I am pretty sure now from my experience, sending emails worked out for me and another friend I advised the same to do. probably the emails give a knock to CO to look back to our files who otherwise keeps busy into other files at hands. Immigration is seriously understaffed and files are just piling up every second.
> 
> ...


Hi mate
Firstly, a big congratulations to you and your wife. Secondly, please change your profile name to something else (as you are no more Opekkhay lol). Thanks for all your ideas and yes we are trying hard to hold the patience but you know how hard it is. I am sending them an email now and one every week if that helps. My wife has been to Soudi Arabia for Umrah and India for short trips, so, I hope they won't choole her case for ASIO checks. Thanks a lot for your time too mate.
Have a joyful future ahead 
Thanks again.


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

opekkhay said:


> ASIO check flags up red
> 
> 1. only when applicant or sponsor spent time in extreme risky countries like syria/iraq/afganistan/pakistan/north korea
> 
> ...


My wife has only been to Soudi Arabia for Umrah and India for short trips. I hope they won't choole her case for ASIO checks.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

moeyb said:


> Hi mate
> Firstly, a big congratulations to you and your wife. Secondly, please change your profile name to something else (as you are no more Opekkhay lol). Thanks for all your ideas and yes we are trying hard to hold the patience but you know how hard it is. I am sending them an email now and one every week if that helps. My wife has been to Soudi Arabia for Umrah and India for short trips, so, I hope they won't choole her case for ASIO checks. Thanks a lot for your time too mate.
> Have a joyful future ahead
> Thanks again.


Hi,

No name change, still in await for her PR approval, citizenship, a decent desk job for her (cant see her doing odd jobs) which might take ages, waiting for hopeful decline in woolies-******* evil axis power of selling $1/ tomato. $5/cauliflower in seasons, 50% tax deduction on our poor below 35k jobs.............yes, no name change yet.

Now for you, hang tight for next 27 oct - 04 nov. Watch Westworld.

For umrah, why umrah!! Dont you know we r being trained up in middle east short trips to journey to paradise! and follow up training in calcutta!

Hopefully no ASIO if she is really not into any suicide squad. Only if her name flags up red from potential "Person of Interest" list...........Form 80 goes directly to DIAC, they check the last 10 year Resident and Travel history, then crosscheck with the common FiveEye security intelligence database. If she is clear there, no worries.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

moeyb said:


> My wife has only been to Soudi Arabia for Umrah and India for short trips. I hope they won't choole her case for ASIO checks.


By the way, if you applied online, dont forget to check in your immiaccount beside the name of sponsor its showing APPROVED or not


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

opekkhay said:


> Hi,
> 
> No name change, still in await for her PR approval, citizenship, a decent desk job for her (cant see her doing odd jobs) which might take ages, waiting for hopeful decline in woolies-******* evil axis power of selling $1/ tomato. $5/cauliflower in seasons, 50% tax deduction on our poor below 35k jobs.............yes, no name change yet.
> 
> ...


309 visa approval is the biggest factor which allows you two to be together geographically and the rest are the matter of time. So the desk job is.

I have no idea about the "journey to paradise" thingy, she did those with her parents before I knew her.


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

*Hopeless ImmiOnline*



opekkhay said:


> By the way, if you applied online, don't forget to check in your immiaccount beside the name of sponsor its showing APPROVED or not


Thanks mate but I do check the immi online account almost every day. It was "Application received" for first 1 week, then changed to "Document requested" on the 2nd week of the application submission and since to now "Assessment in progress" after we submitted all the papers in both application.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

moeyb said:


> Thanks mate but I do check the immi online account almost every day. It was "Application received" for first 1 week, then changed to "Document requested" on the 2nd week of the application submission and since to now "Assessment in progress" after we submitted all the papers in both application.


Yes, below Applicant name,

[Sponsor name], beside that sponsor name when it will show APPROVED, that will mean progress. However, in my friend's case, that APPROVED n FINALISED came together while granted, so no worry. Its just that if it shows APPROVED as in my case did a month before grant, you can take it as a good sign. If it doesnt show, still it doesnt mean anything wrong is going on.


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

My wife's application falls right between Mehtanzin and Oppekhae's application with timeline, yet its still pending. Trying to work out what Einstein algorithm they follow for processing.


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

*Case/Communication Officer*



opekkhay said:


> Yes, below Applicant name,
> 
> [Sponsor name], beside that sponsor name when it will show APPROVED, that will mean progress. However, in my friend's case, that APPROVED n FINALISED came together while granted, so no worry. Its just that if it shows APPROVED as in my case did a month before grant, you can take it as a good sign. If it doesnt show, still it doesnt mean anything wrong is going on.


Still showing "Assessment in progress" in the STATUS column of her online ImmiAccount next to both (Stage 1 and Sponsorship) application. Would you mind telling me who the CO was in your wife's case? My wife's CO is Nafisa Noor and I heard from my friends that she's extremely slow in processing applications. 2 of my friends applied for their wives mid last year and she was the CO for both. Their application took around 7.5 months though (June 2015 - January 2016), ours crossing 8 months now with no updates


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

taepodong1101 said:


> My wife's application falls right between Mehtanzin and Oppekhae's application with timeline, yet its still pending. Trying to work out what Einstein algorithm they follow for processing.


Since you are doing it thru agent, its really tough to say whats happening. But Mehtazin applied one day later than I did (30 jan n 31 jan), but got it on 21 sep, I got 13 Oct. But my wife had extra UK papers to check out and Puja set in Oct 1st week, so that extra 2 week+Puja week is understandable.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

moeyb said:


> Still showing "Assessment in progress" in the STATUS column of her online ImmiAccount next to both (Stage 1 and Sponsorship) application. Would you mind telling me who the CO was in your wife's case? My wife's CO is Nafisa Noor and I heard from my friends that she's extremely slow in processing applications. 2 of my friends applied for their wives mid last year and she was the CO for both. Their application took around 7.5 months though (June 2015 - January 2016), ours crossing 8 months now with no updates


These days the only person communicates is Mohammed Mahbubul Haque. He is the communication officer (Not CO/Case officer) on behalf of all case officers, so that nobody knows the name of case officers and talk personal abt them. Did your emails mentioned Nafisa Noor! Anyway, if even its Nafisa Noor, dont worry, she is not slower than the others. All 2015 applications took 7-7.5 months. 2016 applications are taking 8-8.5 months.


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

opekkhay said:


> These days the only person communicates is Mohammed Mahbubul Haque. He is the communication officer (Not CO/Case officer) on behalf of all case officers, so that nobody knows the name of case officers and talk personal abt them. Did your emails mentioned Nafisa Noor! Anyway, if even its Nafisa Noor, dont worry, she is not slower than the others. All 2015 applications took 7-7.5 months. 2016 applications are taking 8-8.5 months.


Yea, the email mentioned her name. Mohammed Mahbabul Haque would probably probably be that gentleman who usually answers phone calls in the processing area. I attempted to call the CO couple of times and he always picked up after the reception's transfer (to probably Mohammed Mahbubul Haque) and kept notes and stuffs.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

*General Information about Timeline for New Applicants*

1. Some extremely lucky applications get finalised within 4-5 months. Immigration terms them "Decision Ready" applications. There is no written criterion how they sort those out. No need to lose your sleep over thinking why your application is taking longer than theirs.

2. The other usual applications, take longer time to get finalised.

2015 applications usual timeline was 7-7.5 months.

2016 applications usual timeline is 8-8.5 months.

3. It will take more time, If there is any complication:

-The applicant/sponsor has previous marriage/divorce issue
-The sponsor sponsored someone before as partner
-The applicant/sponsor lived in any terrorist associated country (Afganistan, Pakistan, Iraq, Syria, North Korea)
-The applicant/sponsor has any criminal record
-There is error in or lack of crucial documents. Any error in Name and Date of Birth/Marriage and other crucial dates in relationship not matching with documents will be asked for correction. They will ask for more docs again and again and everytime it will add more time. . Financial transactions and Communication records, they ask for again, if not provided plenty.

4. if you have any complication, but dont want to share with this forum, its no use of trying to match your timeline with the other non-complicated usual applications, any complication can add any amount of delay in your timeline, nobody can be able to advise about your timing, varies totally from case to case complications.

[I have found ppl in this forum who have complications but do not share why; so, new applicants get spooked when they see the complicated applications are waiting for more than 12 months]

5. If you do not have any complication in your application, no need to worry, just follow the usual timeline. remember, case officers normally ask for Police clearance certificate (PCC) hard copy and some more documents after 3-3.5 months, thats normal. Only if they ask for more documents second time, then more documents will add more time.

6. There is no confirmed timeframe how long it will take after you receive the first email from CO asking for PCC hardcopy. They might ask for more docs second/third time which will delay more than the 8-8.5 months timeline. If they dont ask for anything else for the next 3-4 months, then you can expect your non-complicated application done within 8-8.5 months.

7. In the meantime, keep uploading more photos (if you visit applicant /applicant visits you by visitor visa) and money receipts of recent money transfer you did after your application date. Otherwise, they might ask for proof of recent activities. So, do not give them a chance to ask for more docs and delay, upload whatever you have (if any).

8. Keep sending emails to your respective case officer after 7 months, just to remind him/her that you are suffering from the delay. And check regularly in your immiaccount if Sponsor status is showing APPROVED, if it shows APPROVED, it means progress. Otherwise, the application status normally shows ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS. When all done, it shows FINALISED.

9. If its more than 9 months, there must be some complications, either you already know what, or, they found out some complications. Wait in patience, there is no guideline.


----------



## Ashraful (May 31, 2016)

opekkhay said:


> 1. Some extremely lucky applications get finalised within 4-5 months. Immigration terms them "Decision Ready" applications. There is no written criterion how they sort those out. No need to lose your sleep over thinking why your application is taking longer than theirs.
> 
> 2. The other usual applications, take longer time to get finalised.
> 
> ...


An Excellent writing from an Expert! Well done mate.


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

A silly question anyone knows a phone number of AHC Dhaka that works?

None of the numbers on their google listing or website seems to be work.

Thanks.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

*Ahc dhaka phone*

Try this one +8802 881 3105

and +880 2 5881 1124


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

opekkhay said:


> Try this one +8802 881 3105
> 
> and +880 2 5881 1124


Thanks. Tried those numbers several times no one answers.

They dont even have voicemail. Really weird.


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

taepodong1101 said:


> Thanks. Tried those numbers several times no one answers.
> 
> They dont even have voicemail. Really weird.


Even if you're really lucky and could get hold of the person (common male voice from the processing section), you'd only be listened that generic timeframe


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

*Processing time for ImmiDhaka is 12 months now*



opekkhay said:


> These days the only person communicates is Mohammed Mahbubul Haque. He is the communication officer (Not CO/Case officer) on behalf of all case officers, so that nobody knows the name of case officers and talk personal abt them. Did your emails mentioned Nafisa Noor! Anyway, if even its Nafisa Noor, dont worry, she is not slower than the others. All 2015 applications took 7-7.5 months. 2016 applications are taking 8-8.5 months.


I've been sending them emails regularly as you advised but I don't see them response always. So far I sent them 3 emails in last 3 weeks but recieved only 1 reply where it is now saying the standard processing time for ImmiDhaka is 1 year (Before this reply they used to say 9 months to 12 months in the generic email reply and/or phone calls). Probably because our application is about to cross 9 months *or same for everyone*?


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

moeyb said:


> Even if you're really lucky and could get hold of the person (common male voice from the processing section), you'd only be listened that generic timeframe


Did you ever managed to get through? Its almost like they are cut off from the world.

Regarding email, I'd try contacting the DIBP in Australia in 13 number.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

moeyb said:


> I've been sending them emails regularly as you advised but I don't see them response always. So far I sent them 3 emails in last 3 weeks but recieved only 1 reply where it is now saying the standard processing time for ImmiDhaka is 1 year (Before this reply they used to say 9 months to 12 months in the generic email reply and/or phone calls). Probably because our application is about to cross 9 months *or same for everyone*?


They told us the same thing, its safest on their part to give the 12 month timeframe. You just stick to the 8-8.5 month timeframe which in your case will expire on 04 Nov. After that, we will have to wait till 19 Nov max. Then we can assume something special is in the files which need extra checking.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

taepodong1101 said:


> Did you ever managed to get through? Its almost like they are cut off from the world.
> 
> Regarding email, I'd try contacting the DIBP in Australia in 13 number.


These numbers definitely worked for other ppl. But I have info only when applicant called from within BD, not from Aus. My friend's wife even remarked the person on the phone behaved nice!! But, truthfully my wife tried a whole day n nobody picked up, but it rang. It depends on their wish I think to pick or not pick.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

moeyb said:


> I've been sending them emails regularly as you advised but I don't see them response always. So far I sent them 3 emails in last 3 weeks but recieved only 1 reply where it is now saying the standard processing time for ImmiDhaka is 1 year (Before this reply they used to say 9 months to 12 months in the generic email reply and/or phone calls). Probably because our application is about to cross 9 months *or same for everyone*?


I have always got a reply with specific info regarding the email sent, 3 times. But, definitely it depends on the CO assigned. maybe my CO was little more compassionate to give a reply.


----------



## Zabeen5686 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi all,

Any idea on visa processing time for Visa subclass 600 now a days? I have applied tourist visa for my parents on 25th September , but no update till today. I am a PR holder and at Australia right now. And my parents submitted visa through VFS ...


----------



## pata (May 10, 2016)

Zabeen5686 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any idea on visa processing time for Visa subclass 600 now a days? I have applied tourist visa for my parents on 25th September , but no update till today. I am a PR holder and at Australia right now. And my parents submitted visa through VFS ...


Hi
Now they said its take 1 month but some get in 2 weeks later. When you appied your partner visa?.

Thanks


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

moeyb said:


> I've been sending them emails regularly as you advised but I don't see them response always. So far I sent them 3 emails in last 3 weeks but recieved only 1 reply where it is now saying the standard processing time for ImmiDhaka is 1 year (Before this reply they used to say 9 months to 12 months in the generic email reply and/or phone calls). Probably because our application is about to cross 9 months *or same for everyone*?


whats the update? any mail from them?


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

opekkhay said:


> whats the update? any mail from them?


I've been recieving their replys of every email that I've been sending them but all generic such as - 
_
This application is still under process and well within the average
processing time. Should further information be required or a decision be
made, the applicant will be contacted._

It's been 8 months and 19 days since we applied and 5 months 10 days since 1st email recieved from CO


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

moeyb said:


> I've been recieving their replys of every email that I've been sending them but all generic such as -
> _
> This application is still under process and well within the average
> processing time. Should further information be required or a decision be
> ...


this is completely unacceptable  in the travel history of your wife for last 10 years, was any trip to middle east, or her parents traveled middle east recently?

however I am still hoping it within 19 Nov


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

*Weekends - 18 and 19 November 2016*



opekkhay said:


> this is completely unacceptable  in the travel history of your wife for last 10 years, was any trip to middle east, or her parents traveled middle east recently?
> 
> however I am still hoping it within 19 Nov


She went to Saudi Arabia for Umrah once with her parents, which was back in 2014. I really hope we could get a decision by 19th Nov; but 18 and 19 Nov will be the weekends in Bangladesh, therefore, if there's a decision, it should be confirmed by the 17th November (Thursday) or following weeks

It's getting really frustrating, we are counting every single moments


----------



## Ashraful (May 31, 2016)

moeyb said:


> She went to Saudi Arabia for Umrah once with her parents, which was back in 2014. I really hope we could get a decision by 19th Nov; but 18 and 19 Nov will be the weekends in Bangladesh, therefore, if there's a decision, it should be confirmed by the 17th November (Thursday) or following weeks
> 
> It's getting really frustrating, we are counting every single moments


Hi 
i just went through all of your posts and i think you shouldn't sent any more emails. there are so many reasons first of all after lodge the application we always think my application will be assessed like other's. thats totally wrong, every single application will be different and there is a good chance will be assess by different CO. secondly , according to their time frame we shouldn't expect any outcome before 9-12 months( now its 12-15 unofficially) even if there is no outcome we really cant do anything except just sent few emails. Thirdly There are some CO in AHC Dhaka they don't like any communications regarding HOW LONG??? and as you have said your CO is Ms Noor , she is one of them. I know her really well. She is not slow at all as she is the team leader and she has to handle large number of application.A very big number of MRT decision was overturn by her in AHC Dhaka. She will take it very personal if you keep sending emails. so please be relax, as long as they didn't tell you any issue on your application you will be just Ok. Frustrating, counting every moments These are very common words to them, and you are just waiting nine months. If you properly research this Forum you will find hundreds of posts, how long people wait to get a grant.So please be patient you will be fine.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

moeyb said:


> She went to Saudi Arabia for Umrah once with her parents, which was back in 2014. I really hope we could get a decision by 19th Nov; but 18 and 19 Nov will be the weekends in Bangladesh, therefore, if there's a decision, it should be confirmed by the 17th November (Thursday) or following weeks
> 
> It's getting really frustrating, we are counting every single moments


Hi,

Just follow Mr Ashraful's advice now. He has more knowledge about this system than all of us here which I followed in my case as I mentioned earlier in my posts.

Then, the travel history of last 10 years in FORM 80 definitely shows the Umrah history in 2014, if that goes to an external security check, it might take longer. This Umrah travel is the only special scenario in your case compared to other applicants who resided only in Bangladesh last 10 years.


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

Ashraful said:


> Hi
> i just went through all of your posts and i think you shouldn't sent any more emails. there are so many reasons first of all after lodge the application we always think my application will be assessed like other's. thats totally wrong, every single application will be different and there is a good chance will be assess by different CO. secondly , according to their time frame we shouldn't expect any outcome before 9-12 months( now its 12-15 unofficially) even if there is no outcome we really cant do anything except just sent few emails. Thirdly There are some CO in AHC Dhaka they don't like any communications regarding HOW LONG??? and as you have said your CO is Ms Noor , she is one of them. I know her really well. She is not slow at all as she is the team leader and she has to handle large number of application.A very big number of MRT decision was overturn by her in AHC Dhaka. She will take it very personal if you keep sending emails. so please be relax, as long as they didn't tell you any issue on your application you will be just Ok. Frustrating, counting every moments These are very common words to them, and you are just waiting nine months. If you properly research this Forum you will find hundreds of posts, how long people wait to get a grant.So please be patient you will be fine.


Hi Ashraful
Thanks a lot for your time, advises and recommendations. I just get different advises from different people and sometimes those are way opposite to each other. I am pushing myself hard to hold the patience. Thanks again.


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

opekkhay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just follow Mr Ashraful's advice now. He has more knowledge about this system than all of us here which I followed in my case as I mentioned earlier in my posts.
> 
> Then, the travel history of last 10 years in FORM 80 definitely shows the Umrah history in 2014, if that goes to an external security check, it might take longer. This Umrah travel is the only special scenario in your case compared to other applicants who resided only in Bangladesh last 10 years.


Hope it hasn't been allocated for the external security checks, just don't wanna wait forever


----------



## Ashraful (May 31, 2016)

moeyb said:


> Hi Ashraful
> Thanks a lot for your time, advises and recommendations. I just get different advises from different people and sometimes those are way opposite to each other. I am pushing myself hard to hold the patience. Thanks again.


Hi
I can Understand after lodge the application we start asking all the relevant question to everyone related to this matter. how about i ask you some question! Number One: Did you give any false or misleading information/Doc's on your application? No 2: You ever had any partner here and did you take any tax benefit from ATO (dependents) but didn't declare on application? No.3: Any charge against you relating domestic violence?
No.4: After lodge the application did your CO contact with you and advised any immigration policy requirement you didn't meet? No.5: Any reply from AHC said that your Application is assessing/ forwarded to the senior migration officer? No.6: Any Email from CO informing you that they are waiting for the clearance from ASIO? 
You don't need to give me the answer just ask yourself, If all the answer is NO, you shouldn't worried at all.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

Ashraful said:


> Hi
> I can Understand after lodge the application we start asking all the relevant question to everyone related to this matter. how about i ask you some question! Number One: Did you give any false or misleading information/Doc's on your application? No 2: You ever had any partner here and did you take any tax benefit from ATO (dependents) but didn't declare on application? No.3: Any charge against you relating domestic violence?
> No.4: After lodge the application did your CO contact with you and advised any immigration policy requirement you didn't meet? No.5: Any reply from AHC said that your Application is assessing/ forwarded to the senior migration officer? No.6: Any Email from CO informing you that they are waiting for the clearance from ASIO?
> You don't need to give me the answer just ask yourself, If all the answer is NO, you shouldn't worried at all.


Hi,

I am pretty sure Ashraful vai, its all NO (until now). they will only let him know these things if n only if its more than the prescribed wait time (12 months) and after hundreds of emails.

But if there is a Yes, which applicants/sponsors dont want to share in the forum, all advice for patience is the only advice.


----------



## Ashraful (May 31, 2016)

opekkhay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am pretty sure Ashraful vai, its all NO (until now). they will only let him know these things if n only if its more than the prescribed wait time (12 months) and after hundreds of emails.
> 
> But if there is a Yes, which applicants/sponsors dont want to share in the forum, all advice for patience is the only advice.


Hi Bro
How is going? Its really good to see that you are still in touch with this forum and i like your attitude. at least applicants who are still waiting they will get some hope and a big thanks to you.

Yeh the problem is we never blame ourselves first but we love to blame immigration policy, CO etc. If we don't meet the requirement we just simply cant get the grant. One of my very close friend who gave the false information and he got rejected but he never admit that was his fault but blaming Nafisa noor didn't give his grant. and this rumours spread so quick that CO from AHC Dhaka rejects application just in purpose. 
anyway how is your Queen? she arrived or not? wish both of you all the best.
Thx


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

Ashraful said:


> Hi
> I can Understand after lodge the application we start asking all the relevant question to everyone related to this matter. how about i ask you some question! Number One: Did you give any false or misleading information/Doc's on your application? No 2: You ever had any partner here and did you take any tax benefit from ATO (dependents) but didn't declare on application? No.3: Any charge against you relating domestic violence?
> No.4: After lodge the application did your CO contact with you and advised any immigration policy requirement you didn't meet? No.5: Any reply from AHC said that your Application is assessing/ forwarded to the senior migration officer? No.6: Any Email from CO informing you that they are waiting for the clearance from ASIO?
> You don't need to give me the answer just ask yourself, If all the answer is NO, you shouldn't worried at all.


Look all the answers of the above questions are NO and neither I am worried, just the time is the problem. You probably wouldn't know how hard it is but I'm sure a number of us here in this forum is facing the extended processing time. If it was the time between my student and professional life, I'd definately go to Bangladesh until her visas approved but the situation is way different. I cannot afford to go, 3rd time this year. Things are way different than your thinkings man.

Anyways, thanks for your advises.


----------



## opekkhay (Aug 22, 2016)

moeyb said:


> Look all the answers of the above questions are NO and neither I am worried, just the time is the problem. You probably wouldn't know how hard it is but I'm sure a number of us here in this forum is facing the extended processing time. If it was the time between my student and professional life, I'd definately go to Bangladesh until her visas approved but the situation is way different. I cannot afford to go, 3rd time this year. Things are way different than your thinkings man.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for your advises.


Hi,

Now dear dear, I and Ashraful vai only check this forum from our busy time to see a good news from you!! And we try to keep your patience and sanity as Ashraful vai did for me few months back. Its not us who are delaying your application, if you are angry at multiple projections from different angles on your case. We have seen ridiculously false advises here in this forum scary to death and deadly misleading from others. We are just trying to clarify some from our personal real experience.

Hope you get that bloody visa this month n you get free from this unbearable socio-personal stress.


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

*Subclass 600 with 309*



opekkhay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Now dear dear, I and Ashraful vai only check this forum from our busy time to see a good news from you!! And we try to keep your patience and sanity as Ashraful vai did for me few months back. Its not us who are delaying your application, if you are angry at multiple projections from different angles on your case. We have seen ridiculously false advises here in this forum scary to death and deadly misleading from others. We are just trying to clarify some from our personal real experience.
> 
> Hope you get that bloody visa this month n you get free from this unbearable socio-personal stress.


I should've applied for a travel visa class 600 in the time when lodged the 309 application. Exactly 9 months crossing today since we applied and I am thinking if it too late to apply for class 600 visa.Do you guys reckon I should lodge a class 600 application? I am just too confused.


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi all, Alhamdulillah my wife's visa has been granted, we waited almost 14 months.

I sent a complaint via their global feedback unit (https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback) about 2 months ago. Then last week I got a reply saying my complaint has been forwarded to appropriate business unit (presumably AHC Dhaka).

That very night (about a week ago) I got email from case officer that the processing is at last stage and should be finalised soon.

Today she got the visa.


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

moeyb said:


> I should've applied for a travel visa class 600 in the time when lodged the 309 application. Exactly 9 months crossing today since we applied and I am thinking if it too late to apply for class 600 visa.Do you guys reckon I should lodge a class 600 application? I am just too confused.


My wife got rejected for her tourist visa but then I might be just unlucky one.

If you hang on for another 3 months, any complaint you make to them will have more substance as they are still within their SLA of 1 year for your case.


----------



## Ashraful (May 31, 2016)

taepodong1101 said:


> Hi all, Alhamdulillah my wife's visa has been granted, we waited almost 14 months.
> 
> I sent a complaint via their global feedback unit (https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback) about 2 months ago. Then last week I got a reply saying my complaint has been forwarded to appropriate business unit (presumably AHC Dhaka).
> 
> ...


Congrats man...wish everyone will get their grant soon.


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

Ashraful said:


> Congrats man...wish everyone will get their grant soon.


Thanks.

Interestingly, wife's grant letter actually came from Colombo! Thought they got processed in Dhaka.


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

*Application forwarded to Colombo*



taepodong1101 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Interestingly, wife's grant letter actually came from Colombo! Thought they got processed in Dhaka.


That's right, I just received an email and the subject line was "Your application now would be processed by the Australian High Commission in Colombo [DLM=Sensitive]"

Then, I did a bit research and found out as below -

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Visa processing arrangements for Bangladesh

We are continually looking to improve visa processing arrangements.

We have expanded our online immigration services to provide easy access for our clients around the world. People residing in Bangladesh can apply for temporary and permanent visas to Australia online through ImmiAccount. Applications that are lodged online will be processed faster than paper applications.

From 1 December 2016, visa applications received in Bangladesh will be couriered to the Department's offices in the South Asia region. The Australian High Commission in Colombo will process partner, child, other family and citizenship by descent applications from Bangladesh.

You can continue to lodge your visa application through your ImmiAccount or at the Australian Visa Application Centre in Dhaka, Bangladesh.

Processing times will not be affected.

Further information on visa processing arrangements is available on our frequently asked questions fact sheet.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reference: Visas and migration

By the way, when was the grant? My wife is still waiting


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

taepodong1101 said:


> Hi all, Alhamdulillah my wife's visa has been granted, we waited almost 14 months.
> 
> I sent a complaint via their global feedback unit (https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback) about 2 months ago. *Then last week I got a reply saying my complaint has been forwarded to appropriate business unit *(presumably AHC Dhaka).
> 
> ...


Which office sent you those emails? AHC Dhaka or AHC Colombo?


----------



## taepodong1101 (Oct 18, 2015)

> By the way, when was the grant? My wife is still waiting


On 25th November.



moeyb said:


> Which office sent you those emails? AHC Dhaka or AHC Colombo?


Feedback reply was sent by a "Senior migration officer" from AHC Dhaka. I dont know if this person is the CO or not.

Grant letter had AHC Colombo at bottom.


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

*Decision received*

Alhamdulillah my wife's visa had granted on 12th January 2017 from Colombo, &#55356;&#56817;&#55356;&#56816;. She's coming to Australia on 28th January. Total processing time was 10 months 22 days. Thanks everyone a lot for their help with all the information and for helping me to hold my patience.

Application lodged: 20th Feb 2016 - Online 
CO assigend: 30th May 2016 - AHC Dhaka
Grant: 12th Jan 2017 - AHC Colombo


Made by our Australia Immigration Timeline Software. Click here to create yours.


----------



## Faiyaaz Bablu (Jan 23, 2017)

*To the March 2016 Applicatns*

Hello All. I am new to this blog.Does anybody applied in March 2016 got their visa yet? A reply would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Ashraful (May 31, 2016)

Faiyaaz Bablu said:


> Hello All. I am new to this blog.Does anybody applied in March 2016 got their visa yet? A reply would be highly appreciated.


Hi Bablu
Yeh thats me who applied for my wife last year March 16th and
Got the grant middle of July 2016. You may find few more in this thread
Who got their grant close to this time frame. And i know 1 more person 
(Not in this forum) who got his grant this month but applied on May last year.
Thx


----------



## Faiyaaz Bablu (Jan 23, 2017)

Ashraful said:


> Hi Bablu
> Yeh thats me who applied for my wife last year March 16th and
> Got the grant middle of July 2016. You may find few more in this thread
> Who got their grant close to this time frame. And i know 1 more person
> ...


Dear Ashraful bhai:

 Many thanks for your kind and prompt reply.

I applied (for myself, and my wife is the sponsor) on mid-March, and still waiting for my Visa. Since I used an Agent (Australian), I really don't have much information on the proceedings. I just found that one of the blog members Moyeeb bhai applied in 20-Feb-2016 and was granted visa on 12-Jan-2017 (10 months & 22 days). So, I was just inquiring whether any of this group member who applied in March 2016 and still awaiting for his/her visa.

Congratulations to you for getting the visa grant exceptionally earlier than the usual timeline. I don't know whether the shifting of documents (from AHC Dhaka to AHC Colombo) has any impact on delaying the procedure.

Waiting anxiously...


----------



## Ashraful (May 31, 2016)

Faiyaaz Bablu said:


> Dear Ashraful bhai:
> 
> Many thanks for your kind and prompt reply.
> 
> ...


Yeh Waiting is a pain but unfortunately every applicant has to go through this. and shifting the doc's is not the issue i believe, because all of your Information stored in their online system and very first day of your application received, they might decide who is going to look after it. Its true that AHC finally admitted that everything will be process in srilanka from now but my personal opinion (could be wrong) they started processing from srilanka a bit more earlier they made the announcement. wish you all the best.


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

*Australian Leech Government*



Ashraful said:


> Yeh Waiting is a pain but unfortunately every applicant has to go through this. and shifting the doc's is not the issue i believe, because all of your Information stored in their online system and very first day of your application received, they might decide who is going to look after it. Its true that AHC finally admitted that everything will be process in srilanka from now but my personal opinion (could be wrong) they started processing from srilanka a bit more earlier they made the announcement. wish you all the best.


Well they actually have started processing from Srilanka earlier than they made the announcement; they mentioned from 06/12/2016 but there were applicants in this forum who had their grants from Colombo before 6th Dec and things were same as mine on them too. But I guess the application relocation has effects on application processing time. Thats my assupption after speaking to the processing time multiple time from Colombo. Anyways, best of luck with the processing time. I know how you feel but just know that you're getting closed to a river full of leech.


----------



## Faiyaaz Bablu (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello members! Any good news from anyone? Has anyone got any recent positive news who applied in or after March 2016? Does anyone have any clue what is the current processing time since the office shifted to Colombo?

mo eyb bhai, has bhabi reached safely already? Your timeline is not up to date!


----------



## Faiyaaz Bablu (Jan 23, 2017)

*TR or PR?*



moeyb said:


> Well they actually have started processing from Srilanka earlier than they made the announcement; they mentioned from 06/12/2016 but there were applicants in this forum who had their grants from Colombo before 6th Dec and things were same as mine on them too. But I guess the application relocation has effects on application processing time. Thats my assupption after speaking to the processing time multiple time from Colombo. Anyways, best of luck with the processing time. I know how you feel but just know that you're getting closed to a river full of leech.


Has anyone got direct PR (subclass 100) here in this forum? Do you know whether it is possible or not?


----------



## Faiyaaz Bablu (Jan 23, 2017)

*TR or PR?*



Ashraful said:


> Yeh Waiting is a pain but unfortunately every applicant has to go through this. and shifting the doc's is not the issue i believe, because all of your Information stored in their online system and very first day of your application received, they might decide who is going to look after it. Its true that AHC finally admitted that everything will be process in srilanka from now but my personal opinion (could be wrong) they started processing from srilanka a bit more earlier they made the announcement. wish you all the best.


Has anyone got direct PR (subclass 100) here in this forum? Do you know whether it is possible or not?


----------



## moeyb (Oct 13, 2016)

Faiyaaz Bablu said:


> Has anyone got direct PR (subclass 100) here in this forum? Do you know whether it is possible or not?


Not that I know of. It depends on the length of the marriage I guess. If the marriage is older than 2 years then it refers to subclass 100. Not from this forum but I know people got 100 approved recently and their marriage was older than 5 years.

Also, yes, my wife arrived end of last month safely. Everything is good except from her admission to TAFE. NSW Government has recently reboked subclass 309 visa holders access to smart and skilled (government funded) vocational education. This means, she has to wait till subclass 100 approvals to be able to start studying.


----------



## Faiyaaz Bablu (Jan 23, 2017)

moeyb said:


> Not that I know of. It depends on the length of the marriage I guess. If the marriage is older than 2 years then it refers to subclass 100. Not from this forum but I know people got 100 approved recently and their marriage was older than 5 years.
> 
> Also, yes, my wife arrived end of last month safely. Everything is good except from her admission to TAFE. NSW Government has recently reboked subclass 309 visa holders access to smart and skilled (government funded) vocational education. This means, she has to wait till subclass 100 approvals to be able to start studying.


Moeyb bhai, you're always very informative and helpful. Thank you very much for your kind reply. Highly appreciated. I am still waiting. Lets see what happens. By the way, my marriage has not reached even the 2 years mark yet. So, I cannot get the direct PR what I understand from your post. Anyway, first thing first, I need my application to be a successful one no matter whether it is subclass 309 or 100, because if my application is unsuccessful, then I have to go through a lot of troubles! Please pray for me.


----------



## hossain85 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi All,

Just an update regarding my wife (subclass 309) visa application. 

I have applied for my wife (Subclass 309) through agent from Sydney on 1st of September 2016. Got acknowledgment on the same day. Biometrics and medical was done after a week. I can't check the status of the application either. 27th January 2017 the case officer was asked for her Police Clearance from Indonesia (as she is Indonesian) . Than the police clearance was sent by DHL and the Australian High Commission In Colombo received it on 12th February. Its been almost 2 and half weeks now. Still no news from the case officer. Asked my agent and advised will send an email after 28 days of the police clearance receipt date.

All the best for all other applicants.

Regards,
Hossain


----------

